# urgent yellow tang has a very feint almost see through glow why is. This



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

Plz help if anything tell me wats wrong plz


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

By the way on average how much is a saltwater stingray


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

Any one ever owned a banded moray they are very good octopus are also very very mysterious creatures thats why i got one to do research on.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your Yellow Tang has a glow?

Maybe he's the Last Dragon? ( _anybody actually GET that?_ )

I don't know why he's glowing. Maybe your lights are really, really bright?


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

Lol thats not it it was almost see thru


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

My freshwater stingrays r black wit white spots theyre absolutley awsome expensive to lol


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

as in White?


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

Yea all black but white spots smallest one was 1800$$$$$


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

Ok this might sound fe d^ but its true so u know how i posted saying that my yellow tang was turning really pale its actually turning into a brown surgeon tang its f ed ^.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Turning brown???
Hmm.. ok, then either:
A- it's not a Yellow tang, but a Scopas Tang,
B- you are leaving the lights on all the time and it's getting a tan. Seriously.


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

Lol getting a tan haha lol well i have tons of corals


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, getting a tan. Overexposure to too much light will indeed turn many fish brown or black. It can also blind them. It won't do your corals any favors, either.


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

well thank u ill either not put the light on a lot or ill biy a less powerful light


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

This website is so good and so informative.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, it might not be the lighting. You might have a Scopas tang instead of a Yellow. before you go buying new lights, just leave yours on only 8 hours a day and see what happens.


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

O ok is it bad if my flame angel goes in a hole of my fake coral i dont want it to get stuck


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not bad


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

K good thanks


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

Ok its me again news on new discovered fish or latest fish discovered


----------



## Banded moray (May 25, 2009)

o yea wat about most preferred fish


----------

